# LOL, I guess this means I made it in the toon porn world



## Battou (Dec 18, 2007)

Some of my H-Art is spreading to toon pron sites around the internet  Never thought I'd see that day.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 18, 2007)

should sell them instead, the porn industry has alot of money..


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2007)

I never thought my self that good, especially with that type of material. 

But as long as it remains on free sites I won't worrie too much, but if it finds it's way to pay sites there will be a pay check or a leagle action.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 18, 2007)

what's H-Art?

...anyway, you shouldn't be looking at porn sites, you'll go blind!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 18, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> what's H-Art?
> 
> ...anyway, you shouldn't be looking at porn sites, you'll go blind!



Hentai I'm going to guess.

Basically it's japanese cartoon porn.

Congrats man...


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> what's H-Art?
> 
> ...anyway, you shouldn't be looking at porn sites, you'll go blind!



Sideburns hit the nail on the head, H-Art is an abrieviation I use frequently for Pornographic and or perverted artworks or illustrations commonly known as Hentai. Though True Hentai and Cartoon Porn are diffrent they are still of the same breed, only the style and subjects within the theme differ. Hentai is based on Japanese anime charachters and styled as such wile Cartoon Porn is based on more Americain animated charachters and styled as such.

The word Hentai roughly translates to "Perverted" so I refer to all of the perverted illustrations as H-Art.


----------

